# Its Getting Worse, yall, argh!



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thought I'd go back to the last restore point, last Sunday, and start over. 

Restore failed. 

So I brought it back to today. Still had a failure. 

Now, I have no search function. No youtube or google. No add ons and when I click on one to install it, it does not install (Firefox addons, like flashblock). 

I am totally baffled, distraught, and confused. 

I don't know what else might be going wrong. I ran a full scan with Avast, and it found nothing wrong. 

Can't do a search for anything. 

What is it going wrong here?????? :rain:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> Thought I'd go back to the last restore point, last Sunday, and start over.
> 
> Restore failed.
> 
> ...


It still sounds like a routing problem with your ISP. If you use google to search, then you can't search there (try yahoo or bing). Reverting to a restore point isn't going to fix a routing problem. You'll just have to wait it out.

I suggest that you stop fooling with your computer. I really doubt it will help, and you might do harm.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Nevada, you are right. I need to quit. Search will not let me use anything. 

I guess I will go do something else for a while. The new ISP does not even have a web site up for my town yet, and the old one for Coosa Cable has been taken down.

Thanks, anyhow. You enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

YAY! Everything is back to normal. I think Firefox got a bad file or something. I uninstalled it and reinstalled from scratch, and everything is working properly now.

Thanks, Nevada, and all youse guys.


----------

